# PLOW MOUNT off 1984 Chevy K2500 pick-up. ANY IDEAS WHAT KIND??



## f250snowplow (Nov 11, 2011)

I found this plow mount that came off a 1984 Chevy Regular Cab 3/4 TON pick up. The truck was a military issue truck and this plow was put on by the military I'm told. ANY IDEAS what brand/type plow this is? Its in good shape so I might install it on one of my trucks and then purchase a blade for it. I thought at first maybe it was a Fisher but I'm not sure. Anyone recognize it? I have the wiring kit too with isolation module, which is shown...


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

Western UltraMount.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

^^^this is correct^^^

want to sell it?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Yep, 73-87 Ultramount


----------



## aktive1 (Nov 30, 2013)

*hello new member here,*

hello, i have a western ultramount plow and a 87 chevy dump. i happened to google the plow frame that i need and your post came up. any interest in selling the whole unit. thanks


----------

